# SRRV options



## gerryasawa9 (9 mo ago)

67 yr old disabled pensioner has lady of 13yrs with my 2 sons, only staying last 5yrs full time. Obviously an O/stay fee must be paid by me B4 applying for an SRRV, so any input on a Human Touch SRRV will be appreciated. I'm Australian, so if l marry l expect a 30% reduction of my pension, disability or Aged, making living costs inadequate. Lockdowns caused me to miss my max 36mth, depart n renew, So
Basically, l would like to know how to make myself available to the Human Touch as my health will continue to deteriorate, cost of meds is a significant piece of my income and my support for my family is unquestionable, as theirs is for me. Any advice welcome


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Are you in Germany? Did you intend to post in the Germany Forum?


----------

